# basic layout



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Started a basic layout to give my son for Christmas.
Plan on building the rest with him as he gets older.
Had a few different kits laying around with track. Thats why it has different track.
nailed it down and stapled all the wires under it.










Plan on putting a surge protector under it as well, so there ill only be one plus sticking out.
I still need to work the track a little. Filed the inner loop so it runs smooth. Need to work on the outer one.

Its is just a toy, not going to life like.
probably build a removable tunnel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a start. :smilie_daumenpos:

You nailed it down?
six penny nails? 

You "tacked" it down.......right?
See your learning.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Even used a punch to make sure the "tacks" were down all the way.
But they do look like tiny nails.
When does a nail become a tack?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess it is alright to nail it down.

I think spike it down would be better.
It is a RR.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

dlbraly said:


> Started a basic layout to give my son for Christmas.
> Plan on building the rest with him as he gets older.
> Had a few different kits laying around with track. Thats why it has different track.
> nailed it down and stapled all the wires under it.
> ...


It's a start for sure. Keep in mind you can go to ebay and get a bunch of used track for a few dollars. It would help with the continuation of your layout.


----------

